# New largescale Model of the Jupiter 4-4-0 coming out!



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the prototype for a new model coming out of the historic Central Pacific 4-4-0, the Jupiter. The model is coming out in 1/25 scale. 













This is handpainted at this point. The loco will be coming out in kit form. 










I'm a big fan of 4-4-0s and I'm sure I'll spend the money to get this one. It should be a real beauty in factory colors!











I don't expect to see a lot of the people here buying one. It won't be that expensive (not sure on the price yet), it's just that it is a kit.... a paper kit. Just thought you might like to see what kind of stuff the guys in that hobby are up to. Sure wish the largescale manufacturers would put out a few standard gauge 4-4-0s !

Chris


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think that an enterprising modeler-like you Chris, would soon have it running on some metal track , not paper.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing, do pass on the info once it comes, a good friend of my family loves, builds and has even produced his own paper kits....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep us posted Chris, my wife does buildings from paper kits, maybe I could get her to do a train!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Will do. It'll probably be a few weeks before the kit is released (in Poland) so it may be a while before it makes it to a seller here, but I'll let you know when it does. 
Chris


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr Walas, 

I do know of someone who has used one of the Polish Paper kits as templates for a metal model. 
But I of course would never do that.... 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I've never heard of paper kits. Where can I find out more?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite a few kits listed on line, just do a search.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a paper model website that I hang around a fair bit. Good guys; 
http://www.papermodelers.com/ 
Here's where I get most of my paper models from. Very good prices overall and the very best service; 
http://www.papermodelstore.com/ 
There are a lot of free paper models available on the internet. Not enough train models, but the spectrum of subjects is pretty amazing. 
Here's one of the more popular paper model blogs; 
http://paperkraft.blogspot.com/ 
And if you want stuff from movies and such, this is a good one; 
http://www.freewebs.com/moviecardmodels/ 
There's a ton of stuff out there and a lot of it can be adapted to our train stuff. There's a good selection of maps, signs, boxes and more in 1/24 that are great detail pieces here; 
http://www.printmini.com/printables/ph.shtml 
Paper. Just one more resource in largescale! 
Chris


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Was this ever made?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Was this ever made?




Jerry,
Didn't you ever hear of Google ?







Yes, apparently you can buy one.

Here: http://modelik.pl/sklep/product_inf...d549b64dbe


----------

